# From Beyond OST



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm looking for a link to Lovecraft's "From Beyond"....anyone happen to have a copy or know if I can find it online for download?

Thanks--


Spookmaster


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Amazon has the CD, starting at $49.97 used


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

I always try and find it online first....can't imagine dropping almost $50 on a CD...lol


----------

